# Mila's vet report



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Anybody have any thoughts about what might be going on?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I couldnt be any help but hope someone will have some information for you. Hugs that Mila will be ok and feeling good again. The thyroid will make a big difference in feeling good.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My vet called today after some more tests, and she has definitely ruled out Cushing's disease as the cause of Mila's excessive drinking. We are stumped!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I really don't know, just wanted to say hope she feels better soon. Give her a big hug.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Any new developments? Does eat dry or wet food?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing new really. Mila eats kibble. She's been eating Chicken Soup adult 'lite' food, but I just bought some Natural Balance lite with lower protein in case she is developing kidney problems. She appears to have lost a little bit of weight (she's starting to get a waist again), so the soloxine seems to be helping. She's always been a chubby dog with lots of skin (she's part beagle), so she will never be svelte like Tia.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Bear tried the dry Natural Balance (Venison and Sweet Potatoes). He drank an excessive amount of water. He now is eating hamburger and rice and drinking normal. He also did really well on canned food, but eventually he got bored with it.


----------

